# Best treatment option



## Nkae2013

Hi everyone !

I am new to the group. I have been having difficulties with my anxiety and worrying about what others may think of me during big events like speaking in front of a crowd or speaking up when commenting in a group setting I tend to be self conscious about myself. I was wondering what’s the best approach to conquer my social anxiety. Will it be medication first and then therapy or start with therapy and then medication if therapy isn’t working? What’s been the best treatment for you ?
Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Nkae2013 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I am new to the group. I have been having difficulties with my anxiety and worrying about what others may think of me during big events like speaking in front of a crowd or speaking up when commenting in a group setting I tend to be self conscious about myself. I was wondering what’s the best approach to conquer my social anxiety. Will it be medication first and then therapy or start with therapy and then medication if therapy isn’t working? What’s been the best treatment for you ?
> Thanks in advance everyone.


Welcome to the group  

I would think that therapy with some form of exercise is a good starting place. The exercise because I find there's a lot of resistance and it can help as a form of release.


----------



## floyd the barber

I began cycling to get me out of the house, plus it's great exercise. It does help, it REALLY helps me because that's what I'm focusing on. I also do therapy, psych and meds.


----------



## FreedomIsNotFree

Nkae2013 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I am new to the group. I have been having difficulties with my anxiety and worrying about what others may think of me during big events like speaking in front of a crowd or speaking up when commenting in a group setting I tend to be self conscious about myself. I was wondering what’s the best approach to conquer my social anxiety. Will it be medication first and then therapy or start with therapy and then medication if therapy isn’t working? What’s been the best treatment for you ?
> Thanks in advance everyone.


I sincerely ask of you to try therapy. I started meds for social anxiety/depression over a decade ago and I'm now stuck on them. If you haven't yet, please give therapy a good try. There is no magic pill. I learned that the hard way.


----------

